# Congratulations Sonic08!!! T-shirtforums.com survey Winner.



## T-Shirtforums Promo (Jun 20, 2018)

Congratulations!!
*
Sonic08
*
Winner of the $1000 Amazon Gift card. 

Thank you to everyone who took part in the T-shirtfourm.com Survey.​
See contest here​


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

congratulations nick!

the works out to $142.86 per post for you


----------

